# Ok, ya llegó (mi premio de consolación)



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola a todos,

Pues como premio de consolación por el madrazo que me dí, me autoregalé un juguetito para que mis penas sean menores.

A ver qué les parece...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

El sillon o la caja?.....







































Ya en serio, sacala de la caja para que la veamos bien, todas las cajas se ven igual.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Pa su mecha .....*



Psycho Marco said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Pues como premio de consolación por el madrazo que me dí, me autoregalé un juguetito para que mis penas sean menores.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Tienes 24hrs para poner fotos del cuadro o borro el post... 

Felicidades!!!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> Psycho Marco said:
> 
> 
> > Hola a todos,
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Warp said:


> Tienes 24hrs para poner fotos del cuadro o borro el post...
> 
> Felicidades!!!


Como dijera Fox, "Hoy, hoy, hoy".


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Serà que nos presume la maquina de escribir ??? toda una reliquia !!!
Yo tambièn tengo 3 cajas de alubike..... ah y 1 de bimex.....
Ya sacalaaaaaaaa.................


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Efectivamente toda una reliquia! era de mi abuelito y ha de tener como 60 años. Y siempre funcionó a la perfección. 

Y de lo último... ¿me estás albureando?


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Esa caja en realidad es de un triciclo Apache, solo que gracias a San Fotochop ahora dice "Ibis"...


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Que paso ??!!?? como albureando ?? ni que te conociera de atrás tiempo, digo de hace tiempo....jajaja 
ya enseña la bici y armala para que empiece a agarrar carrilla....


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

En vista de la amenaza de Warp de borrar este post, aqui les va la foto del cuadro...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Esta de poca madre.... no soy fan del carbon, ni de Fox, pero honor a quien honor merece. Es un maquinon. Felicidades!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Super mtbike......*



Psycho Marco said:


> En vista de la amenaza de Warp de borrar este post, aqui les va la foto del cuadro...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Psycho :

Súbelo a la cama , ¿ cómo en el suelo ? , órale esos de Ibis le pensaron bien en ponerle su kleen bebe o badana para que no se raspe su bottom bracket ja ja ja ,

Bienvenido a la fibra de carbono , no te vas a arrepentir , ya ví por ahí que lo vas a vestir humildemente con XTR , Crossmax SLR , Fox Talas RLC , Magura Martha SL, Thomson , CC 110 IS , beaters ti , Contis , etc.

Felicidades

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Psycho :
> 
> ...


Sí claro, le ponen su calzoncito para que no se roce (o como se escriba) el pobrecito.

Estoy seguro que voya estar muy contento.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Muy bonito, pero la verdad se me hace mucho cuadro para las X-Max SLR, se merece por lo menos unas Industry 9 ó algo más all mountain que los SLR.
Felicidades. :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Brutal !!!!!!!!

No pos con una de esas como consolacion hasta da gusto meterse un madr#$%&!!

Te recomendaria ponerle una tijera sin ajuste de recorrido en lugar de la Talas. Algo asi como la Float (para no salirte de la familia Fox ( sin joterias ehh) o la Revelation Team DA.

En mi experiencia con bicis con suspension tipo DW- Link, con su efecto anti-squat, no necesitan de acortar el recorrido de la tijera al subir.
Yo con la Rune, apesar de tener el ajuste de recorrido, lo puse en lo maximo 165 mm y nunca lo he necesitado bajar, por mas empinada que sea la subida, la llanta delantera permanece bien plantada.

Saludos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> Muy bonito, pero la verdad se me hace mucho cuadro para las X-Max SLR, se merece por lo menos unas Industry 9 ó algo más all mountain que los SLR.
> Felicidades. :thumbsup:


No manches tu vida maestro ja ja


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

DrF035 said:


> Brutal !!!!!!!!
> 
> No pos con una de esas como consolacion hasta da gusto meterse un madr#$%&!!
> 
> ...


Hola!. Oye y para qué cambiar la tijera si de todos modos la que tengo está casi nueva? si es para reducir peso no lo considero necesario.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Te recomendaria ponerle una tijera sin ajuste de recorrido en lugar de la Talas. Algo asi como la Float (para no salirte de la familia Fox ( sin joterias ehh) o la Revelation Team DA.
> 
> En mi experiencia con bicis con suspension tipo DW- Link, con su efecto anti-squat, no necesitan de acortar el recorrido de la tijera al subir.
> Yo con la Rune, apesar de tener el ajuste de recorrido, lo puse en lo maximo 165 mm y nunca lo he necesitado bajar, por mas empinada que sea la subida, la llanta delantera permanece bien plantada.
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola DrF035 :

Estoy armando una Mojo SL y al igual que la otra que tenía le voy a poner una 2010 Fox 32 Talas Ti 150mm RLC Fit QR15 , a mí me encanta como funciona y me gusta mas que las Float 140 o 150 del 2009 para atrás , las Talas desde el 2009 ya tuvieron varias mejoras y su desempeño ha sido bastante bueno , la 2010 mejoró todavía un poco mas con el Fit y con el QR 15 .

Desde mi personal punto de vista , el dw link y toda su fama , pros y contras , dimes y diretes lo veo y lo siento solo como suspension trasera , aunque es obvio que afecta al desempeño de toda la bicicleta , al usar una horquilla Talas me gusta que tenga uno la posibilidad de cambiar el recorrido ya sea subiendo , bajando o en plano , pero yo lo veo no tanto relacionado a la suspensión , sino como una forma de tener una mejor posición en la bici subiendo y bajando respecto o en referencia al plano horizontal ahí si yo veo una mejora sustancial .

En la Mojo , o en una Turner DW estando bien posicionado en el cuadro con el asiento puesto a punto y la potencia adecuada y el manubrio también , en subidas técnicas no se tiene problema de levantamiento de llanta delantera .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yo creo que depende mucho de que bici sea, independientemente de la suspensión trasera. Hay algunas que sí se benefician de una tijera de cambio de recorrido, y otras que no. La Moto Lite que tenía sí era bueno que lo cambiaras, o sí tenias que cuidar en las subidas que no hiciera caballitos, en la Endo, bueno, lo bajo un poco normalmente, pero la última vez la deje en 160 y no me dio ningún problema en las subidas. Creo que depende mucho de la bici que traigas y la distribución de peso.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Cual es la diferencia entre la Mojo y la Mojo SL? Es solo peso, o hay otros cambios?


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Yo creo que depende mucho de que bici sea, independientemente de la suspensión trasera. Hay algunas que sí se benefician de una tijera de cambio de recorrido, y otras que no. La Moto Lite que tenía sí era bueno que lo cambiaras, o sí tenias que cuidar en las subidas que no hiciera caballitos, en la Endo, bueno, lo bajo un poco normalmente, pero la última vez la deje en 160 y no me dio ningún problema en las subidas. Creo que depende mucho de la bici que traigas y la distribución de peso.


Sí pero creo que no tiene caso, si tienes una susp con recorrido variable, hacer el gasto por una que no lo tenga.

Además, como dice TLB, el punto es la posición de manejo porque difícilmente te la vas a pasar haciendo caballitos si no la recortas.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Cual es la diferencia entre la Mojo y la Mojo SL? Es solo peso, o hay otros cambios?


El acabado del cuadro.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Sí pero creo que no tiene caso, si tienes una susp con recorrido variable, hacer el gasto por una que no lo tenga.
> 
> Además, como dice TLB, el punto es la posición de manejo porque difícilmente te la vas a pasar haciendo caballitos si no la recortas.


Entiendo lo de no gastar en una suspensión, solo si vas a comprar una nueva, depende del cuadro.

En cuanto a hacer caballitos, pues, depende que tanto quieras hacerlo, siempre es un balance. Si realmente tu interés son los caballitos, una hardtail es muy buena opción. Si quieres un poco mejor de suspensión para bajadas, sacrificaría un poco el no hacer caballitos por una suspensión mas suave.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Cual es la diferencia entre la Mojo y la Mojo SL? Es solo peso, o hay otros cambios?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

La primera diferencia son $300.00 usd. más ja ja ja , en lo personal la diferencia en peso no es tan importante , sino como dice Psycho el acabado y el look del cuadro , yo tuve una Mojo y me gustó mucho , después le traje una SL a un amigo y ya me gusto más la SL .

Saludos

the last biker

...............................o......................................

INFO DE IBIS

Differences between the Mojo and Mojo SL are as follows:

The Mojo SL uses a higher modulus higher strength carbon fiber layup. This way we can use less material and get comparable strength and stiffness.

The SL also features compression molded carbon fiber dropouts, compared to aluminum on the Mojo Carbon.

The headcups and seat tube insert on the SL are also carbon (they're aluminun on the Mojo Carbon).

We also use Titanium fasteners (rather than steel) in the Mojo SL, saving a few more grams.

If you add the optional DT Swiss XR Carbon shock, you'll save even a bit more.

All these things add up to a weight savings of about .65 pounds under the Mojo Carbon's weight.

Features of the MojoSL

5.2-5.3 Pound Frame/swingarm/rear shock (size medium)

Lopes Link pre-installed

Ultra high modulus fiber enhanced layup

Carbon fiber head cups

Carbon fiber dropouts with stainless steel sheath

Carbon fiber seat tube insert

6-4 Ti fasteners and shock pin

Matte Clear features special rubberized paint (durable, easy to clean)

Carbon monocoque frame and swing arm

5.5" (140mm) rear wheel travel

DW-Link Suspension

Forged and anodized links (now available in designer colors)

Easy to service pivots and bearings

The MojoSL with the pimp daddy WTF group weighs in right about TWENTY THREE POUNDS. Yes, you're reading it right, we've now got a 5.5" travel All Mountain or XC bike that weighs 23lbs (Euros, that's a hair over 10Kg!). And we're not putting any stupid parts on there, parts that you're just going to take off immediately.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Entiendo lo de no gastar en una suspensión, solo si vas a comprar una nueva, depende del cuadro.
> 
> En cuanto a hacer caballitos, pues, depende que tanto quieras hacerlo, siempre es un balance. Si realmente tu interés son los caballitos, una hardtail es muy buena opción. Si quieres un poco mejor de suspensión para bajadas, sacrificaría un poco el no hacer caballitos por una suspensión mas suave.


Creo que no entendiste mi respuesta anterior. Yo dije lo contrario a lo que comentas.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

DT Swiss EXc 150mm carbon + carbon










algo asi, pero que te quede mas bonita


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, ya está armada mi bici, realmente me gustó mucho el resultado, se me hace muy armónico todo el conjunto de componentes, espero un día de estos en la tarde poder darle una vuelta, sin embargo, la probé en el estacionamiento de la tienda y la suspensión se siente muy suave y diferente a la VF2, claro que también hay que ajustarle el SAG pero creo que la experiencia será muy positiva.
Dejo una foto, a ver qué les parece.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

*una más*


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

wow! quedó muy bien Marco. Felicidades! :thumbsup: 
Tips:
1) Podrías pasar la línea de freno delantero por el lado interno de la tijera para que quede mejor protejida y no se vaya a dañar en alguna caída o transporte de la bici.
2) Podrías cambiar las palancas de freno al interior del manubrio y los mandos al exterior, de esta forma tienes más 'palanca' y puedes frenar con un solo dedo.

Saludos!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

eyderman said:


> wow! quedó muy bien Marco. Felicidades! :thumbsup:
> Tips:
> 1) Podrías pasar la línea de freno delantero por el lado interno de la tijera para que quede mejor protejida y no se vaya a dañar en alguna caída o transporte de la bici.
> 2) Podrías cambiar las palancas de freno al interior del manubrio y los mandos al exterior, de esta forma tienes más 'palanca' y puedes frenar con un solo dedo.
> ...


Hola,

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios. De hecho sobre tu punto uno fíjate que el mismo día que la llevé a la casa lo hice. Aqui pongo una foto como la dejé.

Y del punto 2, hace tiempo hice eso y no me gustó como se sentía, no sé, algo no se sentía bien o fué que no estaba acostumbrado, pero en fin, el punto es que no me gustó je je.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola,
> 
> Muchas gracias por tus comentarios. De hecho sobre tu punto uno fíjate que el mismo día que la llevé a la casa lo hice. Aqui pongo una foto como la dejé.
> 
> Y del punto 2, hace tiempo hice eso y no me gustó como se sentía, no sé, algo no se sentía bien o fué que no estaba acostumbrado, pero en fin, el punto es que no me gustó je je.


------------------------------------------------------------------------

Psycho :

Felicidades por la bici , está de poca m....

Entonces el primer tip que te recomendó Eyder ya está ok., de todos modos pregúntale a tu mecánico ¿ porque puso la manguera por fuera ? , nada más por saber ......

El segundo tip tiene su lógica , aunque en éste caso específico se me hace innecesario el cambio de posición ya que los Marta SL de todos modos frenan cañón con un dedo , y la combinación de mandos XTR y palancas Marta al revés aparte de que se ven raros (según mi gusto ) como que algo no me cuadra.

*Algo que valdría la pena que analizaras y probaras sería el largo y ruta de ciertos tramos de los forros de cable , que aunque sean los Nokon los veo cortos , sobretodo el tramo que va del segundo tope del toptube al primer tope del seatstay , ése de plano si lo veo muy corto , es probable que cuando la suspensión se mueva te haga algun cambio fantasma , prueba con unos buenos brincos donde utilices un buen de recorrido .*

Ayer me encontré al dueño de la tienda ( L. ) y me dijo que le encantó tu bici y mira que si algo ha tenido ese cuate son bicis muy fregonas .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

felicidades, esa ibis quedó muy bien, por cierto cual fue el peso de la bici ya armada asi?


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Psycho :
> 
> ...


Sí, como ya comenté, con los mandos al revés no me gustó, como que sentía los shifters demasiado cerca y si mal no recuerdo interferían un poco al momento de sujetar el manubrio. 
De los cables, tienes tooooda la razón. Lo que pasa es que al momento de instalarlos... quedó corto! entonces tuvo que quitarle partes rojas para que alcanzara. De hecho estaba pensando en escribir a Nokon para que me manden dos chicotes... de esos guapotes y fuertezotes... perdón me resbalé... me refiero al otro tipo de chicotes que van instalados en la bici ja ja.

Lo que voy a hacer es probarla y ver qué pasa, y si tengo broncas, le voy a poner los chicotes nuevos si es que me los mandan, proque le quisieron poner otros normales y son más gruesos y no fué posible que entraran en las fundas Nokon.

Saludos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

toño cerezo said:


> felicidades, esa ibis quedó muy bien, por cierto cual fue el peso de la bici ya armada asi?


8 kilos... ja ja no es cierto. Aún no la peso pero calculo 11 y cacho.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> 8 kilos... ja ja no es cierto. Aún no la peso pero calculo 11 y cacho.


--------------------------------------------------------

No va a llegar ni a 11 kilos , la mía está en 11.200 y la tuya tiene pedales, poste ,asiento, y crank mas ligero .

Slds


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Felicidades!!!

Te quedo muy chula!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> No va a llegar ni a 11 kilos , la mía está en 11.200 y la tuya tiene pedales, poste ,asiento, y crank mas ligero .
> 
> Slds


Sí pues quien sabe, cuando la pese ya les diré en cuanto quedó


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Algo que valdría la pena que analizaras y probaras sería el largo y ruta de ciertos tramos de los forros de cable , que aunque sean los Nokon los veo cortos , sobretodo el tramo que va del segundo tope del toptube al primer tope del seatstay , ése de plano si lo veo muy corto , es probable que cuando la suspensión se mueva te haga algun cambio fantasma , prueba con unos buenos brincos donde utilices un buen de recorrido .*


No lo se LB... parece como que en compresión el cable no se va a estirar, sino que se va a compirimir; o dicho mejor, la distancia de tope de cable a tope de cable va a ser menor. Creo que todo dependera de que tan "flexibles" sean los Nokon para doblarse y tomar ese acortamiento de cable; pero en todo caso no le veo mucha bronca.

Marco, bonita la bici, felicicdades. Si estaría interesante saber por que tu mecanico escogio el enrutamiento del cable por fuera; solo por curiosidad.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

ritopc said:


> No lo se LB... parece como que en compresión el cable no se va a estirar, sino que se va a compirimir; o dicho mejor, la distancia de tope de cable a tope de cable va a ser menor. Creo que todo dependera de que tan "flexibles" sean los Nokon para doblarse y tomar ese acortamiento de cable; pero en todo caso no le veo mucha bronca.
> 
> Marco, bonita la bici, felicicdades. Si estaría interesante saber por que tu mecanico escogio el enrutamiento del cable por fuera; solo por curiosidad.


Sí, de hecho yo estaba pensando lo mismo sobre los cables, creo que si el triángulo trasero sube al comprimirse la suspensión, el cable debería flexionarse, no estirarse.

Y del mecánico, pues yo creo que no lo pensó y lo hizo de la primera forma que se le ocurrió, no creo que haya mucho trasfondo en esto. Lo que se me hace raro es que mi bici lo traía por dentro y lo armó por fuera, pero no es algo que me importe mucho je je.

saludos y gracias


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Y del mecánico, pues yo creo que no lo pensó y lo hizo de la primera forma que se le ocurrió,


Ni hablar, debio haber sido eso... ojalá se la excepción y no la regla de como trabaja.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

ritopc said:


> Ni hablar, debio haber sido eso... ojalá se la excepción y no la regla de como trabaja.


Por la experiencia que he tenido con él, fué la excepción y no la regla. Es un mecánico que me gusta como trabaja. Realmente este fué un detalle y como vi que yo lo podía resolver, por eso ni le dije nada. 
Otro detallito que también arreglé fué que la tapa del headset no estaba "derechita", es decir, en la tapa dice Cane Creek y en vez de que esas palabras estuvieran a las 12 (como en un reloj), estaban como a las 10, por lo que no se veía simétrico pero igual lo arreglé y digo, no pasa nada.

Pero estos detallitos no son nada si tomas en cuenta que son personas súper decentes, amigables y tienen un trato insuperable y cuidan mucho tu bici.

saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> No lo se LB... parece como que en compresión el cable no se va a estirar, sino que se va a compirimir; o dicho mejor, la distancia de tope de cable a tope de cable va a ser menor. Creo que todo dependera de que tan "flexibles" sean los Nokon para doblarse y tomar ese acortamiento de cable; pero en todo caso no le veo mucha bronca.


Quien sabe... por ejemplo en las Motolite, si te queda muy largo un cable que va al desviador trasero, te hace panchos cuando la suspension se comprime. Tiene que quedar no muy largo, ni muy corto.

Cuando comprimes un cable, aumentas su curvatura y puede que eso afecte un poco.

Mejor probar para ver que todo este en orden...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Quien sabe... Tiene que quedar no muy largo, ni muy corto.
> Cuando comprimes un cable, aumentas su curvatura y puede que eso afecte un poco.
> Mejor probar para ver que todo este en orden...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warp tu apreciación es perfectamente correcta .

Lo que le estoy recomendando a Psycho está basado en mi experiencia personal con las Mojo que he tenido , basandome en la foto de la Mojo de Psycho su forro de cable debe andar en las 9 o 9 1/2 pulgadas de largo , yo he probado varios largos del forro tanto en forros convencionales como en Nokon y el mejor resultado fué con el forro de 12 pulgadas , traté con 10 y 11 pulgadas de largo y me hacía panchos .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Que bicicletón !! Felicidades, solo creo que unos rines CK o I9 le hubieran quedado mejor... al menos para mi los SLR....mmmmmmmmm


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Sí, como ya comenté, con los mandos al revés no me gustó, como que sentía los shifters demasiado cerca y si mal no recuerdo interferían un poco al momento de sujetar el manubrio.
> De los cables, tienes tooooda la razón. Lo que pasa es que al momento de instalarlos... quedó corto! entonces tuvo que quitarle partes rojas para que alcanzara. De hecho estaba pensando en escribir a Nokon para que me manden dos chicotes... de esos guapotes y fuertezotes... perdón me resbalé... me refiero al otro tipo de chicotes que van instalados en la bici ja ja.
> 
> Lo que voy a hacer es probarla y ver qué pasa, y si tengo broncas, le voy a poner los chicotes nuevos si es que me los mandan, proque le quisieron poner otros normales y son más gruesos y no fué posible que entraran en las fundas Nokon.
> ...


Marco, 
Los mandos XTR SL-M970 tienen un ajuste horizontal con el que los puedes mover hacia el centro o hacia extremo del manubrio creo que 1cm aprox. sin mover su abrazadera.

La primera vez que yo probé esta configuración con los mandos 'afuera' y los frenos 'adentro' tampoco me gustó, pero volví a intentarlo recorriendo los mandos como te comento y creo que es una posición mucho más cómoda ya que la palanca de freno estorba menos tanto para agarrar el puño y para operar los shifters, además de que puedes agarrar el puño con el pulgar y tres dedos y solo poner el ínidice en la palanca de freno, y por supuesto al activar la palanca de freno desde su extremo puedes frenar con menos esfuerzo. Pero como todo, es cuestión de gustos. Si te interesa avísame y puedo sacar unas fotos y enviartelas.

Saludos!


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Warp tu apreciación es perfectamente correcta .
> 
> ...


Luis,
Yo he tenido muy buenos resultados con 10.5" aprox en ese tramo en las Mojo.
He encontrado que mientras más largo, más se arquea hacia arriba y hacia afuera al comprimirse la suspensión, pudiendo causar problemas o inconsistencias con el cambio trasero y así más corto prácticamente no se ve afectado. Solo es cuestión de proteger muy bien el cuadro en esa zona para que no se desgaste por el roce con el forro.

Saludos!
Eyder


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

eyderman said:


> Luis,
> Yo he tenido muy buenos resultados con 10.5" aprox en ese tramo en las Mojo.
> He encontrado que mientras más largo, más se arquea hacia arriba y hacia afuera al comprimirse la suspensión, pudiendo causar problemas o inconsistencias con el cambio trasero y así más corto prácticamente no se ve afectado. Solo es cuestión de proteger muy bien el cuadro en esa zona para que no se desgaste por el roce con el forro.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eyder :

Lo que comentas viene a confirmar fuertemente de que la mecánica simple de las bicis no es una teoría exacta o que los fierros (fibras, hules, alambres etc. ) no tienen palabra ja ja ja

A mi me ha sucedido exactamente lo contrario en tres bicis Mojo con las fundas cortas (como ya lo mencioné ...) me hacían cambios fantasmas y con los forros de 12 / 11.5 ´´ me cambian perfectamente , de hecho me basé en la recomendación de Ibis para instalar ése forro en especial , inclusive le puse su pedacito de cámara .

Si a Psycho Marco le funciona perfectamente su cambio con el forro de la longitud actual entonces se comprueba una vez más la partizana y progresiva teoría de que ; " cada bici tiene sus propias mañas " y que la longitud de ese forro en especial es inversamente proporcional a la preocupación del dueño por la longitud del mismo , dicho en forma coloquial , vale gorro la longitud mientras esté en el parámero de 9.5 a 12 inches. ja ja ja

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

eyderman said:


> Marco,
> Los mandos XTR SL-M970 tienen un ajuste horizontal con el que los puedes mover hacia el centro o hacia extremo del manubrio creo que 1cm aprox. sin mover su abrazadera.
> 
> La primera vez que yo probé esta configuración con los mandos 'afuera' y los frenos 'adentro' tampoco me gustó, pero volví a intentarlo recorriendo los mandos como te comento y creo que es una posición mucho más cómoda ya que la palanca de freno estorba menos tanto para agarrar el puño y para operar los shifters, además de que puedes agarrar el puño con el pulgar y tres dedos y solo poner el ínidice en la palanca de freno, y por supuesto al activar la palanca de freno desde su extremo puedes frenar con menos esfuerzo. Pero como todo, es cuestión de gustos. Si te interesa avísame y puedo sacar unas fotos y enviartelas.
> ...


Hola,

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios, suena interesante y si me pudieras enviar unas fotos te lo agradecería mucho.

saludos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Te quedó de pelos, aunque seguiría insistiendo en unos rines mas all-mountain, pero, si a ti te convencen los cross-max...., en cuanto a los mandos y frenos, yo los estoy usando como tú, la verdad no me acomodaron al revés, pero tal vez viendo la fotos de Eyder.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> Te quedó de pelos, aunque seguiría insistiendo en unos rines mas all-mountain, pero, si a ti te convencen los cross-max...., en cuanto a los mandos y frenos, yo los estoy usando como tú, la verdad no me acomodaron al revés, pero tal vez viendo la fotos de Eyder.


Gracias señor por tus comentarios. Los rines, se quedan los que están porque me encantan y me han salido muy buenos. 
Y de los mandos, estuve revisando hoy fotos de muchísimas bicis y el 90% o más, tienen los mandos como tu y yo.

saludos


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

Caballeros, aquí está la foto. Saludos!


----------



## mtbaiker (Feb 15, 2010)

muchas felicidades dude por tu yonka, quedo muy chingona... saludos!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

eyderman said:


> Caballeros, aquí está la foto. Saludos!


Eyder, frenas a uno o dos dedos? no me queda muy claro, pero parece que a uno. Por las fotos de sus mandos, podria asegurar (y repito "podría", no aseguro) que Psycho y el Docc frenan a dos dedos y por eso es posible que no les acomoden con los frenos por dentro; los dedos quedarian en una posición un poco mas forzada si metieran la palanca de frenos.

Ahora si que la mejor posición depende las mañanas de cada quien.

.


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*Un dedo*

Rito,

Precisamente se trata de poder frenar con un solo dedo y así tienes mejor agarre en el puño con los demás dedos y al jalar la palanca de freno desde su extremo, haces mucho menos esfuerzo. Con las palancas como se ven en la foto, en realidad se puede frenar con uno solo o dos dedos simplemente variando un poco la posición de la mano en el puño.

Y sí, como lo dije antes, cada quien se acomoda distinto y no hay ninguna regla de cual es la mejor configuración, simplemente le pasaba el tip a Marco puesto que los mandos XTR ofrecen esa opción y a mí en lo personal me ha gustado mucho.

Saludos!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

eyderman said:


> Rito,
> 
> Precisamente se trata de poder frenar con un solo dedo y así tienes mejor agarre en el puño con los demás dedos y al jalar la palanca de freno desde su extremo, haces mucho menos esfuerzo. Con las palancas como se ven en la foto, en realidad se puede frenar con uno solo o dos dedos simplemente variando un poco la posición de la mano en el puño.
> 
> ...


ok ahora sí ya ví la foto, no se ve mal, se ve un poco raro, realmente no sé como puede hacer esto una diferencia para frenar con un dedo o dos. puedes explicarme un poco más por favor?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> ok ahora sí ya ví la foto, no se ve mal, se ve un poco raro, realmente no sé como puede hacer esto una diferencia para frenar con un dedo o dos. puedes explicarme un poco más por favor?


Como agarras la palanca del freno mas hacia afuera con el dedo indice, tienes mas palanca para accionar el freno... requieres menos fuerza para producir la misma fuerza de frenado, con el añadido de que por el incremento en la distancia que viaja la palanca de freno, puedes modular mejor.

Aparte... como solo frenas con un dedo, mantienes los otros tres dedos agarrando el manubrio. Osease, mas control aun.

Yo no los traigo asi porque mis Louise no dejan a los X.7 en una posicion comoda si los paso del otro lado... ahora que reflexiono un poco, eso bien podria ser otro upgrade que me hace falta.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Como agarras la palanca del freno mas hacia afuera con el dedo indice, tienes mas palanca para accionar el freno... requieres menos fuerza para producir la misma fuerza de frenado, con el añadido de que por el incremento en la distancia que viaja la palanca de freno, puedes modular mejor.
> 
> Aparte... como solo frenas con un dedo, mantienes los otros tres dedos agarrando el manubrio. Osease, mas control aun.
> 
> Yo no los traigo asi porque mis Louise no dejan a los X.7 en una posicion comoda si los paso del otro lado... ahora que reflexiono un poco, eso bien podria ser otro upgrade que me hace falta.


La neta? Prueba la configuración si tus mandos lo permiten para probar, no pierdes nada. Yo probé esa configuración, y a mi en lo personal no me gusto, pero cada quien es diferente.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Lo de frenada con un dedo lo entiendo. Yo freno a un dedo y el clamp de los frenos esta a tres dedos de distancia del puño; el tuyo se ve como a poco mas de dos, por eso la pregunta. No me era claro si frenabas a dos o a uno, pero se veia mas que como a un dedo; ahora ya entiendo que es una posicion mas flexible para dos o un dedo de frenado.

Concuerdo contigo en que cada quien se acomoda con las palancas de acuerdo a la tecnica de frenado. Algo que acabo de notar, que a lo mejor es muy evidente y "obbbvio", es que la posicion de los triggers es muy estable, ya sea que frenes a uno o dos dedos. Rara vez se ponen pegados al puño y casi siempre se guarda un dedo de distancia a ellos.

Yo estoy por probar los matchmakers, aunque tengo la impresion de que los triggers quedaran un poco alejados aun en su posicion mas cercana.... ya veremos.



eyderman said:


> Rito,
> 
> Precisamente se trata de poder frenar con un solo dedo y así tienes mejor agarre en el puño con los demás dedos y al jalar la palanca de freno desde su extremo, haces mucho menos esfuerzo. Con las palancas como se ven en la foto, en realidad se puede frenar con uno solo o dos dedos simplemente variando un poco la posición de la mano en el puño.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> La neta? Prueba la configuración si tus mandos lo permiten para probar, no pierdes nada. Yo probé esa configuración, y a mi en lo personal no me gusto, pero cada quien es diferente.


YO queria usar esa configuracion... pero con los Louise, los X.7 terminan demasiado cerca o la palanca demasiado lejos.

A veces cuando volteo y veo donde carajos llevo las manos, voy frenando con el dedo medio y el indice agarrando el manubrio. Por eso es que quiero hacer el cambio.. pero tengo que comprar frenos o cambios o las dos... que weba.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> YO queria usar esa configuracion... pero con los Louise, los X.7 terminan demasiado cerca o la palanca demasiado lejos.
> 
> A veces cuando volteo y veo donde carajos llevo las manos, voy frenando con el dedo medio y el indice agarrando el manubrio. Por eso es que quiero hacer el cambio.. pero tengo que comprar frenos o cambios o las dos... que weba.


Con los Louise que tengo y lo9s X.9 si se puede, creo que Magura cambió los mandos con el modelo que tengo.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, gracias por sus consejos, lo voy a hacer y les diré que pasa.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Con los Louise que tengo y lo9s X.9 si se puede, creo que Magura cambió los mandos con el modelo que tengo.


Sip... los tuyos y los de Rito tienen el nuevo diseño que permite usar los cambios de los dos lados. Los mios son el modelo anterior.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Dedos , deditos, dedotes......*



Psycho Marco said:


> Ok, gracias por sus consejos, lo voy a hacer y les diré que pasa.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Psycho :

Actualmente como te gusta más y como lo haces con uno o varios dedos....

Si realmente te llama la atención hacerlo con un dedo , entonce escoge primero que dedo , me imagino que el índice o a lo mejor el medio porque es mas largo y grueso , digo depende....

Como complemento a las acertadas recomendaciones y atinados comentarios de los distinguidos miembros de este H. foro , me permito sugerirte una idea que me viene a la mente .......

Deja tu palanca de cambio y tu palanca de freno del lado derecho del manubrio tal como está y como te gusta , y cambia los controles del lado izquierdo del manubrio como lo sugiere Eyderman y ¡ YA ESTÁ !!! , TENDRÁS AMBOS MUNDOS A TU ALCANCE , y así prueba que tal , si no te gusta como lo sientes , cambia de dedo , o sea cambia los controles y pon el lado derecho como sugiere Eyderman y el lado izquierdo como a ti te gusta , fácil .....

También toma en cuenta si usas guantes completos que te cubren todo el largo del dedo o de los de dedos encuerados con los que se obtiene mejor tacto .... ja ja ja

A mí en lo personal me gusta la colocacion de los mandos en forma tradicional sin embargo y de acuerdo a las explicaciones de las fuerzas de palanca por aquí comentadas , para frenar aprieto la palanca con un solo dedo desde el extremo exterior de la misma , solo que lo hago con el dedo meñique ... ja ja ja y con los otros tres (índice , medio y anular ) me agarro bien juerte del puño , ésta costumbre me quedo desde mis 12 años cuando practicaba " ejercicios manuales " para elevar la presión arterial , el pulso y bajar el stress de chamaco .

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ... ja ja ja y con los otros tres (índice , medio y anular ) me agarro bien juerte del puño , ésta costumbre me quedo desde mis 12 años cuando practicaba " ejercicios manuales " para elevar la presión arterial , el pulso y bajar el stress de chamaco .
> 
> ...


Nunca habia entendido la maña del dedito... ahora todo me queda claro...

EDIT: ahora si de que les saturo su pantalla, les saturo su pantalla.... jajajajaaj


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

ja ja, bola de pervertidos!


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Pues con tanto comentario, acabo de cambiar los mios y la probare mañana


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

biker231 said:


> Pues con tanto comentario, acabo de cambiar los mios y la probare mañana


Mmmm.... ahora si te caes por encima del manubrio, le vas a echar la culpa al cambio de frenos/mandos...


----------

